# Pheasants Forever Plot Seed



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

I have observed that for the past few years our local Pheasants Forever Chapter has given away free seed for food plots to landowners to improve pheasant habitat. I like to see this because it does improve pheasant habitat and does help them throughout the winter. However what has me frowning on this is most of the seed is given away to outfitters who plant this free of cost and the only people who benefit from this is their clients. I know a lot of you will reply that the pheasants raised on this land will eventually go off and be on public land, but I just can't seem to grasp why they should get free seed when they are making money off the land by their clients. Just wondering what anyone else's thoughts are on this.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have been wondering the same thing. I really am not a big fan of providing g/o subsidies via my PF membrship. I was thinking of checking into seeing if my membership fees and other donations could all stay at the federal level for support of national level programs.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Sounds like we are about in the same neighborhood dak, I live just a little further south of you. I would also like to know the answer to that same question. I know that your chapter gives a lot of charity plot seed out each year and i am also wondering where it goes and what purposes it serves.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I understand your concerns. If you are interested in making the situation better, I encourage you to join your local PF chapter and help them find better project locations. I can almost bet that the g/o's that you are grumbling about are the only ones actively looking to do projects and the chapter would rather do something to help winter birds in the area than let the seed and money sit idle or be spent on admin.

Get out and get active, chapters are looking for guys like you that care about what is going on.

The other side of the story on this is that the chapter gets the seed for virtually nothing and is likely spending very little of the money raised for the seed program.

PM me if you have any questions about how to get involved.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I REFUSE to pay my money to have someone screw up the sport. I only support the natl. level and some local chapters where i know the money is going. to pay outfitters and guides for private land is insane. those pigs charge so much they should be able to pay thier own way.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Got the following from the national PF office.

"Thank you for your email regarding your membership.

Actually you can join at either the national organization or through your local chapter and the membership fee stays in the national organization. The only monies that the chapter keeps are the additional funds such as the silent auction, raffles, or any profit from the dinner. So basically when you go to a banquet and pay for an associate, or any other level of membership, the chapter has to send that money to national. "


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Got the following from the national PF office.

"Thank you for your email regarding your membership.

Actually you can join at either the national organization or through your local chapter and the membership fee stays in the national organization. The only monies that the chapter keeps are the additional funds such as the silent auction, raffles, or any profit from the dinner. So basically when you go to a banquet and pay for an associate, or any other level of membership, the chapter has to send that money to national. "


----------

